# Need help with tree identification in Mono area



## wbf (Jun 8, 2007)

We just bought some land in Mono, Ontario and are looking for someone to help us identifying the trees species at the front and middle of the property. We will also plant additional trees in various areas and would like help determining the most suitable species. Is there anyone who offers this service in the Mono area? Thanks.


----------



## kevinj (Jun 8, 2007)

Lotta guys here to help you.
But we need a pic.

:camera:


----------



## wbf (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is a link to some photos. Hopefully this will work....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Elmore (Jun 8, 2007)

wbf said:


> Here is a link to some photos. Hopefully this will work....
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Didn't work for me.

Does it look like this?

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32915&d=1144465686"width=575>


----------



## wbf (Jun 8, 2007)

Should work now....


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 8, 2007)

wbf said:


> Should work now....



I don't know if these trees are common in your area or not, but here goes - 

Tree#1 looks like some kind of fruit tree - plum or maybe persimmon? Any idea how long they've been growing? 

Tree# 3 looks like some type of hawthorne, maybe Downy or Washington.

Can't tell about 2 or 4. Some bark photos may help.


----------



## wbf (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks. I'm not sure if they are fruit trees as we just bought the property. I guess time will tell.

The reason why we need help identifying the trees is because we will be cleaning up the tree line at the front and middle of the property and I want to make certain that we only remove "scrub" trees (if any). Is there any way for an inexperienced person to know which is which? We will replance any removed trees with maples and evergreens. I will also be planting trees along the driveway once it is installed but have not determined what to plant.... thinking, perhaps, something that flowers in the springtime....


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 11, 2007)

wbf said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure if they are fruit trees as we just bought the property. I guess time will tell.
> 
> The reason why we need help identifying the trees is because we will be cleaning up the tree line at the front and middle of the property and I want to make certain that we only remove "scrub" trees (if any). Is there any way for an inexperienced person to know which is which? We will replance any removed trees with maples and evergreens. I will also be planting trees along the driveway once it is installed but have not determined what to plant.... thinking, perhaps, something that flowers in the springtime....



Well, the Hawthorne does bloom in the Spring as your photo shows. They are a member of the rose family and many produce a small but edible fruit. They don't grow very large but I've always thought of them as attractive. At least some have thorns. I'm far from an expert so I would recommend consulting an arborist for some help on which to remove and which are more benefical to wildlife and would add value. If you're not in a hurry, buy some books on tree ID and have fun learning to identify them from the bark, twigs, leaves, etc. I found it to be a very rewarding experience. Try to take some before and after photos too - always interesting to members on this site.
Good luck!


----------



## wbf (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you! We will be definitely be taking our time with this (a lot to plan!). The book suggestion was great.... any suggestions on which are the better books to buy? Thanks again.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 12, 2007)

*Tree Identification books?*



wbf said:


> Thank you! We will be definitely be taking our time with this (a lot to plan!). The book suggestion was great.... any suggestions on which are the better books to buy? Thanks again.



You might try a search in the sponsers' sites or do a general seach on the site. I didn't have much luck but I have to leave for work. There are some nice books from the Audubon Society.


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Jun 14, 2007)

my votes:
tree 1: pin cherry (prunus pensylvanica)
tree 2: same but younger
tree 3: hawthorn (good luck getting it down to a species)
tree 4: apple (more photos would help)

I say keep all them trees, eh?


----------

